# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Looking for good cheap demolisher (sydney area)

## Nonimus

Anyone here have a contact to a good cheap demolisher in the Sydney area, my demolisher just upped his price by $5500 which I think is unacceptable. If you have someone could you pass on their details to me and I'll give them a go. 
cheers

----------


## Nonimus

Got my new demo guy, same price as I was previous quoted by the rip of merchant before he decided to jack up the price by 5.5k or so. 
I probably should name and shame the company, definately not a business you would like to contract with. Never returned calls for over 2 weeks after numerous messages on mobile, and business contacts. 
All I can say is I'm glad i didn't sign him as chasing him would be a nightmare and I would ahve been stuck.

----------

